#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-12
<compengi> does anybody knows how to
<compengi> remove the vmware on startup?
#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-13
<ghantoos> compengi: what do you mean by "remove vmware at startup"?
<ghantoos> marahib
#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-14
<elzalem> heloooooo
<elzalem> a small office needs a linux server to monitor and report all network traffic (downloads, urls, blablabla)
<elzalem> i thought it would be nice if we can provide him with ubuntu server
<elzalem> i don't know how to do that, so if anyone's interested let me know pls
<elzalem> before they chose to install an ISA server
<rapacity> I'm having such a touch time trying to digital paint on linux T_T. from poor performance, crashing, inability to locate the manual either offline or online for certain programs</rant> I guess back to analog v.v
